# butterflied bucky



## chefrob (Nov 30, 2010)

needed to make some more bucky and i remembered that someone wanted me to post how i butterfly my bucky so here ya go.........

gotta have sharp tools.........i prefer the one on the right.








butt rinced and ready to work with................







i run the blade against the long side of the bone and work it up and over to the bump........notice the angle and that i never use more than "1 1/2  - "2 of the knife.







then i work the knife on the other side of the bump and around to the bottom.







then i free one side and work the knife against the bone lifting the bone and cutting it away from the butt...........







then i use the slit from where the bone was to determine where to slice and open the butt like a book......be sure not to slice all the way through.







from here use what cure you like.........this is High Mountain with garlic and onion granules







sealed and dated................







2 more........one is never enough!







see ya in 7-10 days................


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2010)

I never thought of adding garlic or onion to the high mountain mix.


----------



## brdprey (Dec 1, 2010)

im starting to think onion and garlic powder are the magic spices they nearly go great with everything


----------



## bassman (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the finished product, Rob.  Looks good so far.  I need to try the Hi Mountain mix and adding onion and garlic does sound good.


----------



## umrjake57 (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you leave the fat cap on the one side of the bacon, or do you trim it off?  If you leave it, is there a noticeable difference between the two sides of bacon?  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 1, 2010)

Great pics. I was think about making some more BBB soon and I was just trying to remember how the heck I got the bone out last time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 1, 2010)

Great tutorial my friend. Thanks for taking the time to get the pics and post it. Just send me some bacon and we are both happy


----------



## chefrob (Dec 1, 2010)

UMRJake57 said:


> Do you leave the fat cap on the one side of the bacon, or do you trim it off?  If you leave it, is there a noticeable difference between the two sides of bacon?  Can't wait to see the finished product.


i leave the cap on especialy since cold smoke and don't reach a fully cooked temp. this way when i fry it up i get rendered fat for for flavor and crispyness.................here is some i did a while back.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 1, 2010)

and as far as the onion and garlic i use it like i was seasoning a roast..........then i apply the cure. i'm sure you could premeasure your cure and mix it but that is just another step and i'm kinda lazy.......


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 3, 2010)

Great tutorial Rob.. Do you chill the butt in the freezer for a little or take it straight from the fridge? Mine don't seem to stay together like that when I slice in half..


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

Now that ones gonna make a shot straight to wiki I hope. Great job there Chef Rob.I really like some good buck board bacon to and yours look fabulous too. I know it is really tastey too.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 3, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Great tutorial Rob.. Do you chill the butt in the freezer for a little or take it straight from the fridge? Mine don't seem to stay together like that when I slice in half..


while prepping..........no. after it is smoked i cool it quicky and then wrap it overnight. not sure what you are asking me pete.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 3, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now that ones gonna make a shot straight to wiki I hope. Great job there Chef Rob.I really like some good buck board bacon to and yours look fabulous too. I know it is really tastey too.


thx mark.........when this is smoked and sliced i will try to figure out how to do the wiki.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 4, 2010)

That looks awesome! I'm going to have to make some.

How big of a butt do you use?

Do you butterfly it from the bone in end down?

I noticed in one of your pics that it was peppered. Do you put it in with the cure or apply before smoking?

I presume you cold smoke this. For how long?

Thanks!!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 4, 2010)

Smokeamotive said:


> That looks awesome! I'm going to have to make some.
> 
> How big of a butt do you use?
> 
> ...


i use a 5# to 6# butt..............

yes, since the cut is already made from taking it out i just run the knive down trying to even out the sides............

sometimes yes.........my g/f's granny cant have pepper or smokeed items so i have not been using the pepper until the smoke. u just cut her off a hunk of what is pretty much salted cured pork and she can have that for her "bacon".

as for time i try to get at least 5 hrs of smoke...........6 has produced some great results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been planning on cutting my next one exactly like that.

Well maybe not quite that nice, but I'm not Ninja certified either.

The only thing I'll do different is I'll use my own TQ & seasoning.

As usual, this is gonna be a good one to watch!

BTW: Rob, you forgot to mention in your pictorial, "Never do my fingers leave my hand".

Thanks Rob,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i leave the cap on especialy since cold smoke and don't reach a fully cooked temp. this way when i fry it up i get rendered fat for for flavor and crispyness.................here is some i did a while back.


This is the stuff you sliced by hand???

They oughta lock you up !


----------



## chefrob (Dec 4, 2010)

confucius say "you cannot lock up what you cannot catch"


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 4, 2010)

I had 3 butts in the fridge and tried to butterfly them today.

I failed. Luckily my job was to chunk them up to make sausage anyway.

Got a few real large chunks, just couldn't get the bone out.

I have a nice boning knife. I will keep reading and trying.

The good news...I have 3 lbs breakfast sausage made and will start the Chaurice tomorrow.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 4, 2010)

chefrob said:


> confucius say "you cannot lock up what you cannot catch"


Set traps in a  Food city when butts are on sale..


----------



## chefrob (Dec 5, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> chefrob said:
> 
> 
> > confucius say "you cannot lock up what you cannot catch"
> ...


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you order a specific cut to get such a small bone in them?? I did two today and the bones where CRAZY huge same shape, just so bit they went almost all the way through the meat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> Do you order a specific cut to get such a small bone in them?? I did two today and the bones where CRAZY huge same shape, just so bit they went almost all the way through the meat!


Was that a Boston Butt (shoulder), or a whole Picnic Shoulder. The Boston Butt is a little more per pound.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2010)

Rob- you original post is now a wiki: Butterflying a Pork Butt for Buckboard Bacon


----------



## chefrob (Dec 6, 2010)

thx dutch.......

jojo...........that's how my local market does them.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> Do you order a specific cut to get such a small bone in them?? I did two today and the bones where CRAZY huge same shape, just so bit they went almost all the way through the meat!


The ones I get are just like yours and the bones are really a pain to get out


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, and I noticed that with the larger bone it is harder to cut them even!! But as a bonus my wifes poodles get the bones...LOL


----------



## chefrob (Dec 7, 2010)

i will look for one with a big bone to do ...........stay away from the coments!


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 7, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i will look for one with a big bone to do ...........stay away from the coments!




OKAY...but only cause I'm new and fear the "BanHammer"


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i will look for one with a big bone to do ...........stay away from the coments!




 You talking to me?


----------



## chefrob (Dec 7, 2010)

wise choice jojo........as for you gary, you just might be the only one exempt since i've given you a good rash-o-chit before.............


----------



## miamirick (Dec 7, 2010)

OK ROB its your lucky day,  take your pick


----------



## chefrob (Dec 8, 2010)

yer killin' me rick!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2010)

done curing and time to smoke.........

rinse and into an ice bath for 1 hour.............







gotta cut some off for granny who can't have smoke or pepper but she loves her some salted pork.....................







all peppered up and into some hickory and maple smoke from the AMNS...............







after about 6 hrs.....................







got almost 14# of smokie goodness...................







time to sleep overnight all sealed up..................sleep well for tomorrow the ninja will strike!


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 12, 2010)

Lookin good there Chefrob! Gotta get some going so it will be done in time for Xmas!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL---I love that, "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]sleep well for tomorrow the ninja will strike!"[/color]

Can't wait to see the slices!

Spread some out, so we can see all the marbled goodness in there too, Please!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL, here ya go bear.................







all packaged up ...................







and here is where i git my ninjin' skill's uh from................







and 'member........don't go ninjin' nobody don't need ninjin'!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

Great lookin' slices---That's exactly what I wanted to see!!!!

Great video too. Did you have to pay the young lady to assist you? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Don't go ninjin' nobody don't need ninjin'!"

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Great video too. Did you have to pay the young lady to assist you?


nah, ninja don't need payin' fer no ninjetta..........


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2010)

Great Tutorial Rob...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2010)

chefrob said:


> done curing and time to smoke.........
> 
> rinse and into an ice bath for 1 hour.............
> 
> ...


Just checkin here - was the ice bath to make the bone shrink


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2010)

chefrob said:


> LOL, here ya go bear.................
> 
> all packaged up ...................
> 
> ...


There are two things I see in this pic that make me laugh.

1 I have that same 3 stone in oil sharpener. I bet you need to give me some lessons on sharpening next time I am over there

2 I have heard rumors that the stretch tite in the window is used in another room at your house


----------



## smokermark (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my that looks....PERFECT. Looking forward to the update Rob. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2010)

gary, the ice bath is to keep it firm.........and it is hard to break old habits.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that is the best sharpener on the market.......if ya know how to use it.

as for the wrap........i ain't sayin nuthin'!

smoker mark, did you see the last page......... it's all done my boy!

............and thx paul!


----------



## smokermark (Dec 14, 2010)

See it there now look'n good.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 14, 2010)

thx mark........i've done the same!


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 14, 2010)

What temp does BBB need to be smoked to?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> What temp does BBB need to be smoked to?


It's not really a "need to" thing. I did mine to about 145˚, but then I have to fry it to 160˚ before eating it.

My next batch will be smoked to about 160˚, just like my "Canadian Bacon/Smoked Pork Chops".

That way I can eat it cold, or warm it up a little, without having to toughen it up in the frying pan.

It's actually like regular Bacon, if you want--you can cold smoke it, but sooner or later you gotta take it to 160˚.

Bear


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 14, 2010)

this stuff was cold smoked...............but like bear said you can take it to 160 and eat it cold for snackin'.


----------



## cathy (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this like bacon, 

except Better?


----------



## chuckiephudd (Jan 17, 2013)

at what temp do you let the smoker get too, and the internal temp of the meat, also what type of wood do you use for smoking???


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

chuckiephudd said:


> at what temp do you let the smoker get too, and the internal temp of the meat, also what type of wood do you use for smoking???





Cathy said:


> Is this like bacon,
> 
> except Better?


Howdy there, this is an older thread so I will jump in and say welcome! Too answer both your questions Buck Board Bacon is another type of bacon and it is really good.

As for the temps it all depends on what you are doing. With cured bacon most cold smoke it at temps below 70*, and the IT of the meat never getting above that. When hot smoking bacon the smoker temp can vary but usually lower than 225*. Hot smoked bacon should be taken to an IT of 145*.

Type of wood is a personal preference, I prefer sweeter woods like apple, cherry, pecan, maple.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 23, 2013)

Cathy said:


> Is this like bacon,
> 
> except Better?


i like it since it pork butts are way cheaper than bellies......this past holiday season i was getting them for about a buck a pound. i would debone them, just use the top cap for bacon and use the bottom for tamales and sausage.when i square up the edges it looks just like belly but meatier.  it is leaner than bellies so................i can eat more?


----------



## chefrob (Jan 23, 2013)

chuckiephudd said:


> at what temp do you let the smoker get too, and the internal temp of the meat, also what type of wood do you use for smoking???


i had no heat in the smoker....i use the a-maze-n-smoker from todd. it is by far the best/most versatile product on the market for cold smoking (i am in no way affiliated with todd and i do not get paid for any endorsement). as far the wood.....he has pellets of all kinds, i like pecan, maple, and his pitmaster's blend.


----------

